# Porsche Brembo Caliper question



## GolfII VR6 (Sep 26, 2000)

Okay, I know that many people are using the BLACK Porsche Boxster calipers for conversion, but what about the RED Porsche Boxster calipers?







I was checking the parts number with my friend and here is the number:
BLACK Porsche Boxster caliper: 
996 351 425
996 351 426
RED Porsche Boxster "S" caliper:
996 351 425 11
996 351 426 11
Someone told me the number "11" at the end of the Porsche Boxster "S" caliper are just the color code for the RED, is that true? So they basically have the same bolt pattern? Can anyone help me??


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Brembo Caliper question (GolfII VR6)*

The Boxster S caliper is a slightly larger caliper, though I think it uses the same mounting holes to the carrier. Whereas if you went with the BIRA/ECS standard Boxster upgrade and were able to use 16" wheels, you might have some additional clearance issues with the Boxster S caliper.


----------

